# New Cat Owner and Love it!



## Centcent (Oct 13, 2012)

I originally fostered at cat "because I couldn't have a dog" due to my small apartment. After having my foster cat for 3 weeks I fell in love! Now I think I prefer cats! I have now adopted a beautiful, gray polydactyl cat with a few extra toes. I'm happy to be a part of the cat community.


----------



## Centcent (Oct 13, 2012)

*Any Polydactyl cats out there?*

I recently adopted a cat here in Montreal. He's an all grey polydactyl cat, which means he's got a few extra toes. He has 6 on each front paw. I never knew there were cats with extra toes before. Apparently they are commonly found in New England and eastern canada. 

When I first saw his mitten paws I thought it was rather weird and a bit strange. But now I love it and think its adorable! Anyone else out there have a polydactyl cat they love?


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hemingway had a thing for polys  I love them but don't have any.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

We had one at the shelter I volunteer at. It was the first one that I had seen in real life.

I will be moving to Montreal next year. Are there a lot of opportunities to volunteer at animal shelters?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

A friend bought a house with an outdoor all black polydactal boy! He looked like he had fuzzy bedroom slippers on. He as a love! Your boy sounds unique!


----------



## Centcent (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! Yes Scott, there is a lot of shelters and opportunities to help out at! I don't know where you are from but Quebec is the province in all North America with the highest number of abandoned animals  i always wanted to volunteer at the shelter but I don't know if I'm strong enough emotionally. Any advice? I think I would just feel like taking everything home!!! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

You could always foster more animals in addition to your own... that way you know they won't be getting put down and that the rescue would be actively looking for homes for them. If I didn't already have four cats and live with my mother, I'd be fostering (as I can't stand the sadness at the local shelter either, even though they're low kill now).


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Centcent said:


> Thanks for the replies! Yes Scott, there is a lot of shelters and opportunities to help out at! I don't know where you are from but Quebec is the province in all North America with the highest number of abandoned animals  i always wanted to volunteer at the shelter but I don't know if I'm strong enough emotionally. Any advice? I think I would just feel like taking everything home!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


it's not as hard when you volunteer at a shelter that works really hard and does a good job of adopting most (if not all) of their adoptable animals. Fostering is very rewarding as well. It is hard to give them up, but what makes it easier is finding a really great home for your fosters. I recently saw a picture of one of my first foster kittens in his new home, and seeing him happy and living with his new doggy brother mad me so happy, and makes it all so worth it!


----------



## kittycommittee (Oct 16, 2012)

We have two polydactyl cats! We love them very much


----------



## kaikoura (Oct 15, 2012)

Centcent said:


> I originally fostered at cat "because I couldn't have a dog" due to my small apartment. After having my foster cat for 3 weeks I fell in love! Now I think I prefer cats! I have now adopted a beautiful, gray polydactyl cat with a few extra toes. I'm happy to be a part of the cat community.


I can relate! I live in a building that went 'no dogs' midway through my living here, so while I could keep the dog I had when I moved in, I couldn't get another when he was gone. Eventually I lost my best friend to old age, and really thought of cats as nice, but clearly second best to a dog's company, protection value and mobility. 

Now with several months cat experience under my belt, I really adore them!! I think of it as different but equal now, and look forward to the next 15+ years with these guys. 

Congrats on your new cat adoption!


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

Centcent said:


> Thanks for the replies! Yes Scott, there is a lot of shelters and opportunities to help out at! I don't know where you are from but Quebec is the province in all North America with the highest number of abandoned animals  i always wanted to volunteer at the shelter but I don't know if I'm strong enough emotionally. Any advice? I think I would just feel like taking everything home!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


It is hard but you have to realize by not taking them home, you're allowing yourself to be able to help more. With that being said, I do take home small dogs and cats "for the weekend" on Fridays and they don't go back until Monday or Tuesday. I do this a lot with chihuahuas and kittens that need more attention. We actually have 3 chihuahuas and a cat (who won't have anything to do with the kittens).


----------



## Riyu (Oct 16, 2012)

I've always had dogs as well! But being in school and living in a small apartment... decided cats are better!


----------

